# Dan Hardy Would Love to Face ‘Blood Thirsty Kill Freak’ Matt Hughes



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Former UFC welterweight champion and Hall of Famer Matt Hughes may have a lot of lifetime fans, but don’t count Dan Hardy among them.
> 
> The British born fighter first ran afoul of Hughes last year when the former champion posted pictures on Twitter of his latest hunting trip where he killed a bobcat. The pictures spurned a lot of responses both positive and negative for Hughes’ hunting for sport, and his response was pretty firm on how he felt about it all.
> 
> ...


MMAWeekly


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

What, Dan Hardy calling out easy wins? hah!


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't say I wouldn't like to see the fight.

Both of them leaving the UFC would be great.

One leaving isn't SO bad.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I think Hughes has finally figured out his career is over. When guys who have lost 4 fights in a row are calling you out because they think it's an easy win, you know it's time to hang them up.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL. It's no wonder why Dan Hardy gets offended by that when he's from the most liberal anti-gun joke of a country in the world AKA England. Animals have been killing other animals for millions of years for more than just food. Bobcats aren't an endangered species and therefore there isn't anything wrong with hunting them to control the population.

Hughes will take him down and finish him by submission without problem.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

No. Hardy shouldn't be allowed to have this fight. I like him as a personality but he doesn't deserve a twilighting Hughes.

As far as his reasoning in this article, he's just trying to get people talking, but it will probably work!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Probably one of the few things I agree with. Hunting is what's creating a sixth extinction of our species; overfishing, wild animals, and basically consuming all of our resources. They should put Hughes, Brock, and the Trumps in a game show called "The Running Man." 

Bon voyage!


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Sterl said:


> LOL. It's no wonder why Dan Hardy gets offended by that when he's from the most liberal anti-gun joke of a country in the world AKA England.


Hmmm- staggeringly less violent crime in England vs. the US- The US is 13th on a list and almost all of the countries ahead are 3rd world/ war ravaged countries. Israel has less than half the number of persons killed a year per 100,000 than the US does- Kuwait has a fraction of the deaths per year than the US. England is a fraction of that. 

I guess England is a joke- it's funny how much more advanced they are than the US in that respect. It's also funny to them I'm sure that they can have some peace of mind and walk down their city streets without the funny feeling that they might get shot by a car full of idiots with guns. Hilarious!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

well, who can stand Hughes as a person? dude is a dick.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Sterl said:


> LOL. It's no wonder why Dan Hardy gets offended by that when he's from the most liberal anti-gun joke of a country in the world AKA England. Animals have been killing other animals for millions of years for more than just food. Bobcats aren't an endangered species and therefore there isn't anything wrong with hunting them to control the population.
> 
> Hughes will take him down and finish him by submission without problem.


You know what would stop the knife crime over here in England? Giving the youths guns. That will solve it. How foolish we are to be so anti-gun.


Side note: Killing animals for fun is heartless. I'm sure I'll get neg rep'd for this, but it's my opinion.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe Dan Hardy should actually try winning a fight before he opens his mouth and lets the name of a true legend come out of it. Hughes would smash him. Honestly Hughes hands looked better than ever against Koschek, Hughes is a far better wrestler than Hardy and a far better grappler. Hardy would be tapping within 2 rounds.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Sterl said:


> LOL. It's no wonder why Dan Hardy gets offended by that when he's from the most liberal anti-gun joke of a country in the world AKA England. Animals have been killing other animals for millions of years for more than just food. Bobcats aren't an endangered species and therefore there isn't anything wrong with hunting them to control the population.
> 
> Hughes will take him down and finish him by submission without problem.


Where are you from?

As for Dan Hardy, he should fight whoever the UFC put in front of him rather than hand picking guys he thinks he can beat. He's had enough handed to him without earning it already.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Zenhalo said:


> Hmmm- staggeringly less violent crime in England vs. the US- The US is 13th on a list and almost all of the countries ahead are 3rd world/ war ravaged countries. Israel has less than half the number of persons killed a year per 100,000 than the US does- Kuwait has a fraction of the deaths per year than the US. England is a fraction of that.
> 
> I guess England is a joke- it's funny how much more advanced they are than the US in that respect. It's also funny to them I'm sure that they can have some peace of mind and walk down their city streets without the funny feeling that they might get shot by a car full of idiots with guns. Hilarious!


From May 2010:



> England has worse crime rate than the US, says Civitas study
> England and Wales has one of the worst crime rates among developed nations for rapes, burglaries and robberies, a major report has found.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...rime-rate-than-the-US-says-Civitas-study.html


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Zenhalo said:


> Hmmm- staggeringly less violent crime in England vs. the US- The US is 13th on a list and almost all of the countries ahead are 3rd world/ war ravaged countries. Israel has less than half the number of persons killed a year per 100,000 than the US does- Kuwait has a fraction of the deaths per year than the US. England is a fraction of that.
> 
> I guess England is a joke- it's funny how much more advanced they are than the US in that respect. It's also funny to them I'm sure that they can have some peace of mind and walk down their city streets without the funny feeling that they might get shot by a car full of idiots with guns. Hilarious!


Other than the fact that your post had absolutely nothing to do with the fight, I'll also say your wrong. Guns aren't the reason people get hurt. They've actually been shown to reduce crime in large cities where thugs and felons have their black market weapons because the thug than has to second guess if his victim has a way to protect himself also. But keep sending the neg rep my way guys, you liberals keep whining for harsher gun laws while you preach about how dope, which fuels a lot of the crime you seem so dead set against, should be legal. so funny.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Even though I don't like Hughes I don't think Hardy deserves a shot at him. Hughes deserves bigger names for his last few fights ever.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Hughes would easily beat Hardy.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sterl said:


> the most liberal anti-gun joke of a country in the world AKA England.


I started writing some long winded post... but then realized all I really want to say is f*uck off you twat.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Harness said:


> You know what would stop the knife crime over here in England? Giving the youths guns. That will solve it. How foolish we are to be so anti-gun.
> 
> 
> Side note: Killing animals for fun is heartless. I'm sure I'll get neg rep'd for this, but it's my opinion.


Wow what a surprise, I got Neg'd. Thanks, Sterl.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Dan calling out Matt is kinda funny. Not an interesting fight but I would love to see Hardy put together a nice Muay Thai combination and send Hughes into La La land...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol i knew this thread would bring out all the closet Hippies. Buncha puss boys acting like hunting is wrong. Just about every Animal in existence hunts in one way or another. And trust me when i tell you when animals kill animals its alot more violent and gruesome then taking a bullet.

Yah damn hippies. Sometimes i wish hippie hunting was a sport. Can you guys imagine??? 1 day out of the year we have an event where everyone hunts hippies??? ( : *Daydreaming* (Joking)


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Hughes would probably tool Hardy before the end of round 1... As some of you said, Hughes deserves a better opponent than this scrub if he only plans on having one more fight in his stellar career. Not really sure who I'd like to see him fight however. I certainly wouldn't mind watching him put Hardy in a deep triangle or just sitting on top of him feeding him leather.

As for his detractors over his hunting; Hughes is a country boy, who I'm positive has more reverence for nature than most people on this forum. Certainly more than Dan Hardy...

Also, being from statistically one of the most violent cities in America, I feel I have to chime in and say a few years ago our city had one of the worst car-jacking rates out there. That is until they made it legal to shoot anyone attempting to force their way into your car which is defined as an extension of your home under our laws. It was almost an overnight change. A couple soccer moms blew away several high level car bandits and that was the end of it.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Zenhalo said:


> It's also funny to them I'm sure that they can have some peace of mind and walk down their city streets without the funny feeling that they might get shot by a car full of idiots with guns. Hilarious!


I don't know many people who feel this way, and i live in Memphis.. one of the highest crime rate cities in America, and i have NEVER felt this way. 

Maybe it's because i keep my 16 ga in my truck and my buck knife on my belt.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

It's funny how the Bible, guns, and killing animals always go together.


----------



## marso_thehed (Aug 1, 2009)

Matt Hughes would smash hardy.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

hellholming said:


> well, who can stand Hughes as a person? dude is a dick.


I think he's number one in this department

even chael seems to have a good side

koscheck would be a close 2nd


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Matt is a great guy.

Give Dan "bobcat" Hardy his chance.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Zenhalo said:


> Hmmm- staggeringly less violent crime in England vs. the US- The US is 13th on a list and almost all of the countries ahead are 3rd world/ war ravaged countries. Israel has less than half the number of persons killed a year per 100,000 than the US does- Kuwait has a fraction of the deaths per year than the US. England is a fraction of that.
> 
> I guess England is a joke- it's funny how much more advanced they are than the US in that respect. *It's also funny to them I'm sure that they can have some peace of mind and walk down their city streets without the funny feeling that they might get shot by a car full of idiots with guns. Hilarious!*


No, they just get to be stabbed instead! Joy!

At least in America you can feel secure that you CAN protect yourself from those idiots with YOUR gun. Idiots will get a weapon regardless of what laws you make, it's because they're criminals. They don't follow the law remember silly?

England has a far higher per capita violent crime rate than America or even the race wars crazy South Africa. Thanks for making up facts, but google is the liar's arch nemesis.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ry-Europe-Britain-worse-South-Africa-U-S.html

And for the record I spent a majority of my life in America and am living in England right now for the last year or so, so I know a bit about both countries. 

I love the people, history, places, manners and general culture here, but people loving their overbearing, overtaxing, over-controlling, failed big brother govt. "system" here is just *barf*.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

3 men invaded another man's home this past Friday night just a few miles from my house. One died, the other 2 ran for their lives.










Around here "gun control" means hitting what/who you are aiming for.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well...I hate Hughes, so I hope Hardy gets him and beats the crap out of him. Do I think Hardy deserves the figh, hell no lol but I'll be rooting for him.

Knowing how this works hardy will probably get him, and lose =S



Sterl said:


> LOL. *It's no wonder why Dan Hardy gets offended by that when he's from the most liberal anti-gun joke of a country in the world AKA England*. Animals have been killing other animals for millions of years for more than just food. Bobcats aren't an endangered species and therefore there isn't anything wrong with hunting them to control the population.
> 
> Hughes will take him down and finish him by submission without problem.


You make that sound like it's a bad thing.


Regarding England being this liberal joke of a country I can only say lol. Here in Sweden, England is known as super conservative.

I'm not really anti-hunting or anything, not that I would ever do it myself. But seriously, conservative gun-freaks are what's wrong with this world in the first place, no matter what country they are from.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

To be clear, I couldn't give a rats piss who has guns. By all means, if you want one and its legal... go for it. Quite frankly, its none of my business. None of Dans buisiness either.

My objection is listening to some twat call my home a "liberal anti-gun joke of a country". I'm sure it would have gone down just dandy if I had called America a "Republican Gun toting joke of a country". BobbyCooper was banned for saying stuff like this, no?

But hey. Its England so who cares right? Seems insulting England/Britan is something that is completely fine on this forum. God knows ive read enough of it in my years here.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> To be clear, I couldn't give a rats piss who has guns. By all mean, if you want one and its legal... go for it. Quite frankly, its none of my business. None of Dans buisiness either.
> 
> My objection is listening to some twat call my home a "liberal anti-gun joke of a country". I'm sure it would have gone down just dandy if I had called America a "Republican Gun toting joke of a country". BobbyCooper was banned for saying stuff like this, no?
> 
> *But hey. Its England so who cares right? Seems insulting England/Britan is something that is completely fine on this forum.* God knows ive read enough of it in my years here.


FINALLY, I have a safe target (evil laugh)


to be clear, Bobbycooper was banned because I drove him insane with more than a little help from you.

you might be my next target you liberal British.......


I don't know what... I'll have to google something


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Just as well I'm Scottish then, what with our loose gun control laws etc. I'm polishing my Glock 44 as we speak, might go out and hunt some Haggis with it later today.....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> FINALLY, I have a safe target (evil laugh)
> 
> 
> to be clear, Bobbycooper was banned because I drove him insane with more than a little help from you.
> ...





GlasgowKiss said:


> Just as well I'm Scottish then, what with our loose gun control laws etc. I'm polishing my Glock 44 as we speak, might go out and hunt some Haggis with it later today.....


I'm feeling rotten today... but the two of you just cheered me up no end! :laugh: Thanks.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Sterl said:


> Guns aren't the reason people get hurt. They've actually been shown to reduce crime in large cities where thugs and felons have their black market weapons because the thug than has to second guess if his victim has a way to protect himself also.


So more guns = safer? This is an absurd notion, but I'm willing to check out your source if you can post one.



Sterl said:


> you liberals keep whining for harsher gun laws while you preach about how dope, which fuels a lot of the crime you seem so dead set against, should be legal. so funny.


"Dope" as you call it fuels crime because it is illegal. I'm sure you're aware that prohibition caused alcohol consumption to rise as well as creating a new market for the mob. Take Portugal as a great example: they legalized many drugs that are considered illegal (in N. America) 10 years ago and have seen crimes that involved drugs drop, consumption drop and the country spends less money rehabbing abusers rather than punishing them. 



SideWays222 said:


> Lol i knew this thread would bring out all the closet Hippies. Buncha puss boys acting like hunting is wrong. Just about every Animal in existence hunts in one way or another. And trust me when i tell you when animals kill animals its alot more violent and gruesome then taking a bullet.


I usually like your posting sideways so I won't rag on you too hard  but animals don't hunt for sport, and they're not using weapons unless they're born with them. I have no issue with people hunting for food (however they want to do it), but if they want to hunt for sport, they should go out with their bare hands.

Now on to the actual issue at hand: I don't like either of these guys and it's obvious that Hardy wants a good name for his record but it's not going to happen. In the off-chance they do make this fight, Hughes should take it easily by decision unless Hardy connects early on.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Sterl said:


> LOL. It's no wonder why Dan Hardy gets offended by that when he's from the most liberal anti-gun joke of a country in the world AKA England. Animals have been killing other animals for millions of years for more than just food. Bobcats aren't an endangered species and therefore there isn't anything wrong with hunting them to control the population.
> 
> Hughes will take him down and finish him by submission without problem.


Really?Thats yoru logic?Animals kill animals? Animals don't have the choice humans have. I'm all for hunting if theres reasons for it, I don't like Hardy but here I agree with him. Also if everyone thought the same"oh bob cats aren't on the endangered species list" they'd eventually become that way . Thats just a downright STUPID way of thinking. Hunting for"fun" is messed up.If he's hunting for food then its fine but just to show off what you've killed is insane


----------



## Magnataro (May 16, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> No, they just get to be stabbed instead! Joy!
> 
> At least in America you can feel secure that you CAN protect yourself from those idiots with YOUR gun. Idiots will get a weapon regardless of what laws you make, it's because they're criminals. They don't follow the law remember silly?
> 
> ...


One thing I would note about all these "facts and figures" is that realistically, in places like africa etc, how much of the crime is actually reported and documented as opposed to UK/US, so I think those numbers would be very skewed as im sure there are many other factors.
"Facts and figures" can be manipulated, sensationalized storys sell papers.

As for on topic, its just hardy trying to call out a "name" _he_ thinks he has a good shot at beating.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

music5x5 said:


> It's funny how the Bible, guns, and killing animals always go together.


Ya I forgot back in those days guns were around LOL lemme guess you're atheist? Btw they hunted for FOOD not for sport so theres a HUGE difference.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Does every single Matt Hughes thread have to be "occupied" by the well meaning, misguided fools who think their bologna sandwich is a result of anything less cruel than clubbing baby seals?

Matt is awesome. A great MMA teacher. A fun, funny and all 'round good guy.:cheeky4:

he will show Dan "bobcat" hardy the ways of the crucifix.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Does every single Matt Hughes thread have to be "occupied" by the well meaning, misguided fools who think their bologna sandwich is a result of anything less cruel than clubbing baby seals?
> 
> Matt is awesome. A great MMA teacher. A fun, funny and all 'round good guy.:cheeky4:
> 
> he will show Dan "bobcat" hardy the ways of the crucifix.


Cant agree more. I know what goes on in your average abattoir. I'm sure Dan Hardy himself has eaten ( or even thrown away ) meat that has come from an animal that has suffered far more then anything Matt shoots.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sousa said:


> Really?Thats yoru logic?Animals kill animals? Animals don't have the choice humans have. I'm all for hunting if theres reasons for it, I don't like Hardy but here I agree with him. Also if everyone thought the same"oh bob cats aren't on the endangered species list" they'd eventually become that way . Thats just a downright STUPID way of thinking. Hunting for"fun" is messed up.If he's hunting for food then its fine but just to show off what you've killed is insane


Except for the fact you neglect how many animals have been introduced through agriculture that have become food for predators like bobcats. We have introduced countless animals to the ecosystem who are easy pickings animals like sheep, pigs, domestic animals like cats and dogs as well as in extremely rare cases even cattle. We have changed the ecosystem and its no longer survival of the fittest for them but instead basically just survival of all but the absurdly weak. PETA may not want to get real with it but the truth is if nobody hunted them they would likely overrun many areas within a 25-50 years. They would continue to ravage peoples livelihoods and most likely move on to small children when food got scarce.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

King JLB said:


> I usually like your posting sideways so I won't rag on you too hard  *but animals don't hunt for sport*, and they're not using weapons unless they're born with them. I have no issue with people hunting for food (however they want to do it), but if they want to hunt for sport, they should go out with their bare hands.
> .


Wrong. There are many animals that seem to do this very thing- _especially_ cats. They're straight-up evil.

And on-topic: While I suspect Hughes would wreck hardy via GnP to a sub, it would be disappointing to say the least if the second greatest WW of all time called it a career with a fight versus a mook like Dan fuckn Hardy.

.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Matt Hughes is a ******* jesus freak jackass, but even Matt Hughes at his worst is a better fighter than Dan Hardy at his best.

As far as the gun issue goes, being from Texas, I'm used to loose gun laws and I myself have very little sympathy for theives or criminals, but the only time I will ever use a gun would be in extreme cases to defend myself, my babies, friends, or home. 

As far as killing animals goes, I will not kill an animal unless it is physically threatening me or my children. Does this mean I'm a vegan or something? No. I'll eat animal meat because it has abundant protein and because the animal has already been killed. But does that mean I'll kill it myself? No. I won't kill something that's inherently defenseless or doesn't have the capacity to defend itself properly. I think hunting for sport is something reserved for neanderthals with poor dental hygene and confederate flags in their yard, but it's legal and that's what matters. I'm not going to condemn people who hunt but I'm certainly not going to advocate or support them when it comes to those matters.

And the person that trashed England can go pork themselves. I'll bash English fighters because none of them are very good and most of them are one-dimensional and arrogant and sometimes English fans because they're biased and delusional about how good English fighters actually are (though I love our MMAF members from across the Atlantic)...But as someone who has been to England, and the UK a few times, I think it's a great place with fantastic people, great food, attractive people, and and a rich cultural and political history. A "joke" of a country. People seem to forget that the English have had influence just about everywhere, especially the United States, and at one point in time controlled 1/4 of the physical geography of the entire planet.


----------



## Lebenator (Sep 9, 2011)

You would have to be a dumbass to compare animals killing each other in order to survive with what Hughes does.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Does every single Matt Hughes thread have to be "occupied" by the well meaning, misguided fools who think their bologna sandwich is a result of anything less cruel than clubbing baby seals?



apparently the answer is yes...

It's odd how they cling to the belief that they are somehow superior or more evolved even, because they rely on someone else to do their killing before they throw some meat on a fire and dance around to primitive beats.:laugh:










That's why the world is so interesting, it takes all kinds.

for "noble animals don't kill for sport" fans.
















there's a million more examples out there.... so maybe dumbass was a little harsh?


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

The amount of people in here that are against this is really no surprise to me. This argument goes on around here the same way. The fact of the matter is trophy hunting does more good than bad for the ecosystem. Population control is needed especially with predator animals like bobcats because if they're numbers become to large, they will hunt their prey down to small numbers. This will in turn lower the numbers of the predator as well as their food supply will be minimized and then everyone loses.

As for the comment about legalizes marijuana and all other drugs, all I can say is wow. Drug dealing and drug addicts are a problem in this country, the last thing we need to do is say its ok for them to be shooting up their heroin and snorting cocaine in front of our children freely here. That's completely ridiculous and giving up on something that shouldn't be given up on.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Ari said:


> Matt Hughes is a ******* jesus freak jackass, but even Matt Hughes at his worst is a better fighter than Dan Hardy at his best.
> 
> As far as the gun issue goes, being from Texas, I'm used to loose gun laws and I myself have very little sympathy for theives or criminals, but the only time I will ever use a gun would be in extreme cases to defend myself, my babies, friends, or home.
> 
> ...


That just makes you a self-righteous hypocrite, the same kind oldfan has pointed out. The animal wouldn't have "already been killed" if you and millions of others weren't willing to pay for it. They don't just drop themselves onto the assembly line waiting for people to eat them you know, you're killing them just as much as if you pulled the trigger. 

Actually, no, you're killing them with much more torture than you could possibly inflict with a gun. Packed in cages, blinded, sprayed with chemicals, pumped full of hormones and their dead siblings as food, unable to walk, move or escape. So don't feel righteous about eating things that are already dead, because your money put them there in some horrible, horrible ways. Compassion aside, all those chemicals are going into your body in far greater concentrations than could ever be absorbed into a plant.

For the record, I have been vegetarian (not vegan, which is retarded IMO, drinking milk doesn't hurt a cow one bit) for over a year. I'm also 6'3" 200 lbs, ripped with muscle if I may say so myself, and in some of the best shape of my life. That whole "you need meat to get enough protien" thing is a bunch of bollocks. Milk products, eggs, beans, sprouts, chickpeas, etc. have far more usable protein that you can get from meat, and with fewer absorption blocking phytochemicals. 

Even the taste pangs go away when you realize the amount of flavor you can get in milk and vegetable based products. Meat only tastes good when it's drenched in fat, heck anything would taste good then.

At the same time, I do not look down on people who choose to eat meat. Least of all those who at least have the compassion to give the animal a clean death themselves.


----------



## Lebenator (Sep 9, 2011)

oldfan said:


> there's a million more examples out there.... so maybe dumbass was a little harsh?


Firstly cats play with mice etc to tire them out, in order to be able to bite their neck and kill them. This in an instinct, as cats by nature are predators who hunt to survive.

Secondly did you even watch the orca video? 'By watching and participating with its parents, the orca calf is learning how to make a kill'.

There is always a reason for these occurrences in nature, and they're never to boast about it with their friends and post a picture on twitter.

Dumbass is spot on.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

...and yet you would deny man's instinct to kill. Why? do you thing you've "evolved" beyond that?

I would say anyone who isn't good at killing their own meat has DEVOLVED to a point much lower on the ladder than Matt.

You remind me of those humans in science fiction stories that no longer understand the machines that provide for them.

you aren't a dumbass just devolved. be glad you are protected from survival of the fittest.


ps. maybe you could give me an example of evolution favoring the species that wasn't better at killing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm sorry, but the entire 'eating the animal is like pulling the trigger yourself' line is retarded. I'm not going to get too heavily into this, because it's an argument that neither side will win (you won't convince someone their beliefs are wrong or right over the internet), but there's an obvious difference between paying for a hamburger and shooting the cow yourself. Anyone who suggests otherwise is a mook.


----------



## Lebenator (Sep 9, 2011)

oldfan said:


> ...and yet you would deny man's instinct to kill. Why? do you thing you've "evolved" beyond that?
> 
> I would say anyone who isn't good at killing their own meat has DEVOLVED to a point much lower on the ladder than Matt.
> 
> ...


Humans don't have an instinct to kill, just an instict to survive. Like anything else. But unlike a lot of animals, we don't have to kill anything in order to survive. That sounds pretty good to me.

I find it strange that you think not having to kill to survive is being 'devolved'. It's in fact quite the opposite.

And of course we're the best a killing things in the world. We're the most intelligent. For the most part.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

I'm going to bypass the entire hunting question, as I don't care what fighters need to do to get themselves motivated and this is a forum for mixed martial arts, not a pro/anti hunting platform.

I remember a couple of years ago; there was this exciting fighter from England, called Dan Hardy – he enjoyed punching people in the face and had become quite good at it. Unfortunately for Dan, after GSP had put him on his back for 25 minutes and demonstrated how not to finish an arm bar; the rest of the UFC welterweights quickly realized that Dan doesn’t have a ground game. 

Unfortunately, Dan still hasn’t fixed the holes in his game, but apparently sees an opportunity to break his four-fight losing streak by challenging an ageing All American Hall of Fame fighter???

I’ve never met Matt Hughes, but from the anecdotes I’ve read, he seems like a complete jerk who’s father failed at parenting… that being said, I would love Hughes to accept the fight, and lay and pray on Hardy for fifteen minutes (please Lorenzo don’t make it five rounds). 

However, there has to be contractual conditions attached to the fight – 

1.	Hughes retires immediately afterwards.
2.	Loser gets cut from the UFC

There, I think that just about takes cares of that.

You’re welcome!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm sorry, but the entire 'eating the animal is like pulling the trigger yourself' line is retarded. I'm not going to get too heavily into this, because it's an argument that neither side will win (you won't convince someone their beliefs are wrong or right over the internet), but there's an obvious difference between paying for a hamburger and shooting the cow yourself. Anyone who suggests otherwise is a mook.


Yeah ok. So paying for a hit to kill someone is fine, only the hitman is guilty, as long as you don't pull the trigger. Gotcha. Please explain that to our "retarded" judges and lawmakers, they don't seem to share your amazing wisdom.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah ok. So paying for a hit to kill someone is fine, only the hitman is guilty, as long as you don't pull the trigger. Gotcha. Please explain that to our "retarded" judges and lawmakers, they don't seem to share your amazing wisdom.


That you're comparing buying a burger/shooting the cow to paying for a hit/being the actual hitman is ridiculous. Did you honestly think that analogy through before you made that post? Because if you did, I laugh at you. 

LOL, good sir. LOL. 

No, no, you're right. Eating a hamburger is entirely like putting a hit out on someone. I'll have to use that analogy at a future law conference. I tip my hat to you, fountain of all knowledge.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That you're comparing buying a burger/shooting the cow to paying for a hit/being the actual hitman is ridiculous. Did you honestly think that analogy through before you made that post? Because if you did, I laugh at you.
> 
> LOL, good sir. LOL.
> 
> No, no, you're right. Eating a hamburger is entirely like putting a hit out on someone. I'll have to use that analogy at a future law conference. I tip my hat to you, fountain of all knowledge.


It's the same exact concept. Putting lol and laughing in delusion doesn't negate it. 

What you pay for endorses something. Ok forget the humans analogy, even in animal law, why do you think buying ivory or tiger pelts is illegal? Because your money is paying for wiping out those species. But when it comes to meat? LALALALALA LOL NO LOGIC BUTCHER DID I JUST ATE MY BURGER.

I don't grudge you your choice, just don't delude yourself.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's the same exact concept. Putting lol and laughing in delusion doesn't negate it.
> 
> What you pay for endorses something. Ok forget the humans analogy, even in animal law, why do you think buying ivory or tiger pelts is illegal? Because your money is paying for wiping out those species. But when it comes to meat? LALALALALA LOL NO LOGIC BUTCHER DID I JUST ATE MY BURGER.
> 
> I don't grudge you your choice, just don't delude yourself.


Gonna have to side with you on this one..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Think it through my friends. If you had not wanted a burger, the cow would not have been killed. You killed the cow. 

Not only did you kill it, you caused it to live a cruel and unusual life.

also, since you don't know how to raise or kill that cow yourself, you are less fit to survive (evolve) than your average ******* country hick.











on topic 

Matt by mounted crucifix


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's the same exact concept. Putting lol and laughing in delusion doesn't negate it.
> 
> What you pay for endorses something. Ok forget the humans analogy, even in animal law, why do you think buying ivory or tiger pelts is illegal? Because your money is paying for wiping out those species. But when it comes to meat? LALALALALA LOL NO LOGIC BUTCHER DID I JUST ATE MY BURGER.
> 
> I don't grudge you your choice, just don't delude yourself.


Meh, I don't care to argue with you. As I said, you'll never convince me, and I'll never convince you. I genuinely believe that it would feel a hell of a lot different for me to shoot a cow in the head, as versus purchasing a burger. In that respect, I don't see them as comparable. I understand what you're getting at... I've 'indirectly' killed that cow (even though said cow's death came long before my purchase, which is the opposite of hunting). But I simply cannot agree that it is the same as directly killing it. Two completely different events, though again, your opinion is your own.

Further, this goes beyond the point. I actually take no issue with hunting for food or use of an animal. But that is completely different from hunting for sport. I don't buy the hamburger and mount it on my wall as a trophy. If Matt Hughes shoots a deer, eats the meat, and uses the skin and antlers, then more power to him. Hunting animals for sport (see the Trump sons) is again entirely different. There's really no disputing that.

On that end, there's no way we can logically compare people who eat meat to people who hunt for sport. One is for sustenance, and the other for some ridiculous notion of 'fun'.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

oldfan said:


>


BWAHAHAHA!  

:laugh::laugh::happy02::happy02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

interesting argument from someone who's "ridiculous notion of fun" is watching other people try their best to hurt each other. basically their pretending to try to kill each other.


I forgot pretending to kill is cool.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Humans are 96-98% chimpanzee. We're monkeys, we're wild animals, we fight, we kill, we steal, we are selfish, greedy, we're just animals.

"Our nature" is whatever our nature is. We are very unique animals, extremely diverse, probably the most diverse of any other animal on this particular planet. It's in our nature to kill, it's also in our nature to "feel bad" about killing, it's in our nature to hunt only for food, and our nature to find fun in hunting other creatures.

I don't "fault" anyone for hunting for sport, I think it's sad that other animal from a different (or same) species die for the fun of another, but we're animals ourselves, we do things based on natural instinct as much as any other animal out there, we just don't think about it that way - but we do, it just so happens our nature is so widely varied and complex, that one person can see one thing as wrong, and the other does not.

Personally, I don't think killing any type of animal for sport is fun or enjoyable, and I feel if a human kills something for pure joy, then if that same human gets mauled by a bear, I feel the same thing for that human as I do that animal he murdered.

Humans are animals, monkeys, just like any other, if you kill any animal I think it sucks but it's nature so that's that, and if an animal kills you I think it sucks but it's nature and that's that - just don't expect any special treatment because you come from the same animal DNA that I do, you died like that bobcat or whatever died, don't expect anymore special treatment than that bobcat got.

As for Hardy vs Hughes, Hughes is far beyond his prime and Hardy... well Hardy just isn't a very good fighter, so I'd put my money on Hughes grappling him for 3 rounds.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

lol at Hardy calling out the old wrestler who is past his prime. I guess he figured if he cant beat the current stud wrestlers of the division he should beat the old ones to make him feel better about himself.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

oldfan said:


> interesting argument from someone who's "ridiculous notion of fun" is watching other people try their best to hurt each other. basically their pretending to try to kill each other.
> 
> 
> I forgot pretending to kill is cool.


Once again, completely different scenario. I may watch two men engage in mixed martial arts, but I'm not about to go out and watch a snuff film, which would be a more favourable analogy. Further, if you can't see the difference between shooting a non-existent character in a video game and a real, living, breathing thing, then there's nothing I can really say to you, nor you to me. 

As I said, neither of us is going to convince the other that he is wrong. I'm not the kind to judge someone who hunts for sport too harshly. I merely took exception to the 'eating it is like killing it yourself' line, which I really cannot get behind. At the end of the day, you'll hunt for sport, I won't like it, but will also realize that changes nothing, and we'll both go about our lives. There's really no sense is badgering one another about an issue where neither of us is going to budge.

Though I will say that there's a certain other class of individuals who kill animals for fun. Serial killers


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

But, badgering you foreigners is what I come here for.

pick another topic if you want.....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Foreigner? 

I have all the traits of an American, my friend, minus the obesity, sub-80 IQ, and a penchant for racial intolerance. Those minor attributes aside, we're practically the same!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Foreigner?
> 
> I have all the traits of an American, my friend, minus the obesity, sub-80 IQ, and a penchant for racial intolerance. Those minor attributes aside, we're practically the same!


oooowwwwwwch who's badgering who.

I'll have to be a whore before I can rep you canucklehead


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Relax guys.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I always thought of Canada as more like France than America :confused04:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I submit to the fact that my comments about England as a whole were over the top. However, they are extremely liberal and they're harsh gun laws are still a robbery of protection to those who may need it in the future. There's no way around that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sterl said:


> I submit to the fact that my comments about England as a whole were over the top. However, they are extremely liberal and they're harsh gun laws are still a robbery of protection to those who may need it in the future. There's no way around that.


No hard feelings brother. My reaction wasn't exactly measured either.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate to break it to some people but even Vegans are responsible for the death of some animals. Do you realize how much humans have changed the environment and therefore the balance of the food chain. We are responsible for the increase in pest animals that destroy crops and somebody has to be the bad guy and keep those numbers in check. Yes that vegan farmer that grew you potatoes probably had to smoke bomb the moles that were destroying them. Its just the way it has to be and some people don't seem to understand how vastly different all the farm and ranch land was before man f***ed shit up. Our ancestors cleared that farmland.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Meh, I don't care to argue with you. As I said, you'll never convince me, and I'll never convince you. I genuinely believe that it would feel a hell of a lot different for me to shoot a cow in the head, as versus purchasing a burger. In that respect, I don't see them as comparable. I understand what you're getting at... I've 'indirectly' killed that cow (even though said cow's death came long before my purchase, which is the opposite of hunting). But I simply cannot agree that it is the same as directly killing it. Two completely different events, though again, your opinion is your own.
> 
> Further, this goes beyond the point. I actually take no issue with hunting for food or use of an animal. But that is completely different from hunting for sport. I don't buy the hamburger and mount it on my wall as a trophy. If Matt Hughes shoots a deer, eats the meat, and uses the skin and antlers, then more power to him. Hunting animals for sport (see the Trump sons) is again entirely different. There's really no disputing that.
> 
> On that end, there's no way we can logically compare people who eat meat to people who hunt for sport. One is for sustenance, and the other for some ridiculous notion of 'fun'.


You won't be convinced because you don't want to change or inconvenience yourself in any way but still want the right to judge others. Like it or not, you're no better or worse than people who kill animals on their own my friend.

While what you do may be different and maybe not as gory as doing the deed yourself, it is arguably worse because of the torture involved. I mean is hunting really worse than this:






Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with what Hughes does, I'm vegetarian remember? Killing for pleasure is definitely less justifiable than killing for food, but then again this is quick and torture free. Sometimes it is justifiable if the predators are growing too much in numbers and killing off livestock and children. 

Dunno, I definitely think it's wrong but that's me and my personal beliefs. I certainly don't think you or Ari or Hardy have the right to judge and outright hate people like Hughes when your own kettles are just as black by your own moral principles of animal compassion. IMO if you gotta eat meat and still act like some kind of animal loving paragon, at least eat free range / organic or raise it yourself. And if you just don't give a crap about animals, that's fine just say it and don't keep this double standard.

Heck, I don't think ANYONE has a right to HATE anyone based on how moral they think they are. We're all imperfect here. Dislike or disagree yes, but before you hate, take a good look at yourself in the mirror first. 

Back on topic, I think Hardy would get his ass kicked even by an over the hill Hughes. The guy has literally zero grappling.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This thread again? Get off my property you varmints!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^that's repulsive. shame on you.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> You won't be convinced because you don't want to change or inconvenience yourself in any way but still want the right to judge others. Like it or not, you're no better or worse than people who kill animals on their own my friend.
> 
> While what you do may be different and maybe not as gory as doing the deed yourself, it is arguably worse because of the torture involved. I mean is hunting really worse than this:
> 
> ...


Cool story, bro.

I eat meat, so of course I condone torture and don't care about animals. Beautiful logic. I do eat a great deal of free range. And there are a number of things, veal being the primary, that I will not eat. Believe it or not, but people who eat meat can indeed care about the treatment of animals raised for food, and animals in general. Talk about sitting atop a pedestal.

Anyway, I'm done with this back and forth. You have your thoughts. I have mine. And truth be told, I don't actually care all that much about yours. We can agree on one thing. Hughes would steamroll Hardy, even at this stage of his career.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol i knew this thread would bring out all the closet Hippies. Buncha puss boys acting like hunting is wrong. Just about every Animal in existence hunts in one way or another. And trust me when i tell you when animals kill animals its alot more violent and gruesome then taking a bullet.
> 
> Yah damn hippies. Sometimes i wish hippie hunting was a sport. Can you guys imagine??? 1 day out of the year we have an event where everyone hunts hippies??? ( : *Daydreaming* (Joking)





RustyRenegade said:


> This thread again? Get off my property you varmints!


Once again, I am embarrassed to be of the same species as the two of you. Your 1930's mentality is dying fast. Thankfully.

RR, do you really think you're something other then a ***** when you show videos of shooting groundhogs/birds for your petty entertainment?



oldfan said:


> apparently the answer is yes...
> 
> It's odd how they cling to the belief that they are somehow superior or more evolved even, because they rely on someone else to do their killing before they throw some meat on a fire and dance around to primitive beats.:laugh:
> 
> ...


That welfare BBQ looks nasty. I can't believe I once ate hotdogs and burgers. Had I known where it all came from, and how little nutritional value is in them, I would have stopped eating it 15 years ago instead of 2.

We settled our beef a while ago, so i'm not attempting to be a dick or start anything. Having said that, I find it really odd that you would compare the intelligence and cognitive capacity of a Cat/Orca, to that of a human. 

Let me ask you this...the average child with Down's Syndrome has an IQ of approximately 50. In the world of Psychology, an IQ of 50 suggests one is quite mentally disabled. If a kid next door with Down's did what those animals were doing, would you hold that child accountable, or would you blame it's disability and intelligence for their actions? Now cut that IQ in half. Then you'll have what you see in the videos you posted.

Since you're such a proud American, here's a quote from someone commonly known as one of the greatest Americans in history, at the very least one of the most respected. 

"Of all the creatures ever made he (man) is the most detestable. Of the entire brood, he is the only one ... that possesses malice. He is the only creature that inflicts pain for sport, knowing it to be pain."
-- Mark Twain

No animal tortures another animal for the lone reason of inflicting pain. No animal is cognitively accountable for their actions. It does not work that way. They work on instinct relating to food/protection and anything else is just a low IQ species being just that. 

Having said all that, Hughes would probably have little problem beating Hardy. Although Hughes could die in the octagon for all I really care.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rygu said:


> Since you're such a proud American, here's a quote from someone commonly known as one of the greatest Americans in history, at the very least one of the most respected.
> 
> "Of all the creatures ever made he (man) is the most detestable. Of the entire brood, he is the only one ... that possesses malice. He is the only creature that inflicts pain for sport, knowing it to be pain."
> -- Mark Twain


a quote expressing Twains feelings on dog fighting.

here's one on hunting



> the Thug often hunted men for the mere sport of it; that the fright and pain of the quarry were no more to him than are the fright and pain of the rabbit or the stag to us; and that he was no more ashamed of beguiling his game with deceits and abusing its trust than are we when we have imitated a wild animal's call and shot it when it honored us with its confidence and came to see what we wanted.


He was a hunter and a meat eater and a great writer, but I wouldn't look to the man who wrote this about Native Americans for my moral high ground if I were you.



> His heart is a cesspool of falsehood, of treachery, and of low and devilish instincts. With him, gratitude is an unknown emotion; and when one does him a kindness, it is safest to keep the face toward him, lest the reward be an arrow in the back. To accept of a favor from him is to assume a debt which you can never repay to his satisfaction, though you bankrupt yourself trying. The scum of the earth!





> Although Hughes could die in the octagon for all I really care.


OK just forget all about moral high ground anywhere ever





The Mark Twain National Forrest provides 1.4 million acres to the public for hunting and killing defenseless animals.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Cool story, bro.
> 
> I eat meat, so of course I condone torture and don't care about animals. Beautiful logic. I do eat a great deal of free range. And there are a number of things, veil being the primary, that I will not eat. Believe it or not, but people who eat meat can indeed care about the treatment of animals raised for food, and animals in general. Talk about sitting atop a pedestal.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done with this back and forth. You have your thoughts. I have mine. And truth be told, I don't actually care all that much about yours. We can agree on one thing. Hughes would steamroll Hardy, even at this stage of his career.


You're the one with the beautiful logic bro. It's the wonderful logic of denial. Professor LALALA from the ICANTHEARYOU University of IgnoranceIsBlissLand would heartily agree with you.

But yes, Hughes ftw.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Enjoy an omelet this morning while you look down your nose at those mean ol hunters






Liddellianenko ...much rep coming


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

oldfan said:


> a quote expressing Twains feelings on dog fighting.
> 
> here's one on hunting
> 
> ...


It was a quote from someone well respected in American history. I suppose the quote was more relevant to my post then the author though. I don't believe he was referring to dog-fighting either, but if you have a reference feel free to prove me wrong. 

I'm curious as to your response to the other majority of my post referring to the Cat/Orca/Killer whale videos. 

It is unfair to mention high moral ground, when Matt Hughes has a moral value of Absolute Zero. I know you met him several times and like the guy, but I just don't see how. He is a terrible human being.










oldfan said:


> Enjoy an omelet this morning while you look down your nose at those mean ol hunters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that was directed at me I don't eat eggs, and the only meat I eat is fish, and the free-range chicken I purchase locally.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It wasn't directed at you particularly but where is your moral outrage and righteous condemnation of the people who do eat eggs and cause this terrible suffering?

I've seen that quote used before regarding dog fighting and I found it in a list of dog quotes he made but honestly I don't know where it was originally used.

If you were really interested in inspiration and education on this subject I would suggest rather than Twain, you read some works from one of the greatest Americans ever and THE greatest conservationest and environmentalist who ever lived, *Theodore Roosevelt*.(also a practicing Mixed Martial Artist)

You might start with: Hunting Trips of a Ranchman
Sketches of Sport on the Northern Cattle Plains or: Ranch Life and the Hunting Trail.

or my favorite: The Strenuous Life.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Enjoy an omelet this morning while you look down your nose at those mean ol hunters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto for you sir, agree with everything you posted. just gotta spread the love around some.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Warning:not for the feint of heart.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Warning:not for the feint of heart.












I can't believe the mods let that post stay


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think this thread is now beyond Hughes vs. Hardy and can be removed from this zone.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ditto for you sir, agree with everything you posted. just gotta spread the love around some.


I bet Dan Hardy would kick their ass if he saw that video!!:confused05:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> MMAWeekly


Hardy's a vegetarian? No wonder is sucks. Dude needs to eat some meat.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rygu said:


> If that was directed at me I don't eat eggs, and the only meat I eat is fish, and the free-range chicken I purchase locally.


What?? You support the torture of innocent fish!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Hardy's a vegetarian? No wonder is sucks. Dude needs to eat some meat.


Don't know where it says Hardy is vegetarian, but so are the Diaz bros, Fitch and Shields among others. Three of the best cardios and endurance in MMA. 

http://eatdrinkbetter.com/2011/02/21/top-mma-fighters-raving-about-vegetarianism/

Why don't you give them your awesome opinion, I'm sure they suck too much to do much to tough dude like you.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Don't know where it says Hardy is vegetarian, but so are the Diaz bros, Fitch and Shields among others. Three of the best cardios and endurance in MMA.
> 
> http://eatdrinkbetter.com/2011/02/21/top-mma-fighters-raving-about-vegetarianism/
> 
> Why don't you give them your awesome opinion, I'm sure they suck too much to do much to tough dude like you.


Yeah, but they're not wining about killing animals. 

Plus it's vegans that are the real idiots. I doubt any mma fighter could survived on a vegan diet. 

There you go. You wanted my awesome opinion. Are you an idiot vegan?

And your examples of vegetarian fighters, while good fighters, have never even approached the career success of Matt Hughes. Just saying.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Calminian said:


> And your examples of vegetarian fighters, while good fighters, have never even approached the career success of Matt Hughes. Just saying.


It would have been better had he not been eating all those bobcats.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> It would have been better had he not been eating all those bobcats.


Hughes ate a bobcat?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, but they're not wining about killing animals.
> 
> Plus it's vegans that are the real idiots. I doubt any mma fighter could survived on a vegan diet.
> 
> ...


Nope just vegetarian, for the last year. I think being vegan is dumb too, no way to get enough protein naturally without milk, cheese, yogurt etc. and eggs, and it makes zero sense ethically or nutritionally.

I'm not whining about killing animals either, read back my last few posts to see what I'm about. Been arguing against the whining and pointless Hughes hate for the most part.

Still, any one of the fighters I mentioned could wipe the floor with Hughes, he just came at an earlier less evolved stage of MMA. Not to belittle his accomplishments, but these guys aren't scrubs by any means. 

Not to mention there's plenty of athletes who achieved far more than Hughes while being vegetarian. http://www.treehugger.com/slideshows/culture/10-superstar-athletes-who-dont-eat-meat/

Carl Lewis, probably the greatest runner and pure athlete that ever lived (who wasn't obviously on steroids) went full blown vegan a bit before his career best performance. Plenty of others too, none to be laughed at.

I know how you feel because I've done my share of laughing at ***** vegetarians and chuckled to myself on puns like People For the Eating of Tasty Animals, but the whole meat to be strong thing is all a load of propaganda crock. I have far more endurance now that I ever had on meat, and am even better built. 

It's more about your workouts and overall nutrition, not just protein which people think is some kind of magic bullet and in any case you can get through literally thousands of foods. I have people around me that eat nothing but red meat all day long and are 5 foot tall scrawny pipsqueaks or fat out of shape farts.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Nope just vegetarian, I think being vegan is hella dumb too. No way to get enough protein naturally without milk, cheese, yogurt etc. and eggs.
> 
> I'm not whining about killing animals either, read back my last few posts to see what I'm about. Been arguing against the whining and pointless Hughes hate for the most part.


Aright my bad. I jumped the gun on my inferences a little. Appreciate the civil correction. You're a better man than I.


----------

